# Long Distance Game



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (May 28, 2012)

I dwell in the wilds of Eastern Europe. I am 7-hours ahead of EST. So... are there any games available for someone to join via Skype or something similar? A game that doesn't start at 3 a.m. my time?


----------



## Gypsylady (May 29, 2012)

I saw your post,and am willing to run a daytime game starting at like noon your time, up to 10 pm your time. If you can get more players that would be great. It would probably be on a Saturday or Sunday, Preferrably Sunday.Alternatively,any day but tues and thursday are possible. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kodi (May 29, 2012)

I too am interested in games at unusual times of day, especially Pathfinder and D&D 3.5.  I'm available from 7 AM to 5 or 6 PM EDT, most days of the week.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (May 31, 2012)

I am interested in game testing 5E, if anyone else is up for it. If not, then Pathfinder. Saturdays will probably work best. 

What are your thoughts n the software to communicate and send across game information?


----------



## Pirate34 (Jun 2, 2012)

There is maptools and some other free to use programs that can be used for games if you want to avoid play by post

I'm interested in this game and available pretty much whenever.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jun 4, 2012)

On Saturday, lets get together via Maptools or skype and discuss the game, who runs it and what we want out of it.


----------



## lightful (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm also in Eastern Europe and would love to get in on the action ... Hoewever I would vastly prefer 4E and any day BUT saturday and thursday ...


----------



## Gypsylady (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be willing to run a pathfinder Sunday game using KloogeWerks. But, lets all get together on skype and discuss it. My skype is dee.fitch I'm from Roulette, PA.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jun 8, 2012)

My skype address is; robertsullivan1973

I will be unavailable Saturday and Sunday morning but will be available starting at 1 p.m. E.S.T. for a skype session. 

I am cool with Pathfinder.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a post to bump and ask how things stand. So, how do they stand?


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a bump out of desperation.


----------



## BrickSteelhead (Sep 30, 2012)

Gypsylady said:


> I'd be willing to run a pathfinder Sunday game using KloogeWerks. But, lets all get together on skype and discuss it. My skype is dee.fitch I'm from Roulette, PA.




Any chance this Sunday Pathfinder is still going and might add a new player?


----------

